# Bugs in the greenhouse ;/



## SeanJS (Nov 18, 2008)

Any suggestions for pesticides? Ive got spidermites, scales, and mealybugs and possibly thrips that have discovered my crypts. Its only a matter of time until they find my orchids and I really hate using Orthene. I brought a bunch of mangroves and other plants into the greenhouse and didnt treat them first ;/ Im looking for something fish safe that will break down quickly and wont accumulate in the water, substrate, and on the plants. Anyone have any experience with hort oils on aquatics? 
Sean


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Post pics of the mangroves!! No idea on the pesticides, or how aquatic plants would respond to the oil, maybe using some lady bugs and lacewings to prey on the plant eaters would be a good way to go. You could search the net for organic alternatives, I know the oil and predatory bugs are recommended a lot, but I am no gardener and there is a lot of information out there!


----------

